# Travel Destinations > Europe >  International Travel

## Europe

Hi

    *  If traveling internationally, make sure your child is up-to-date on vaccinations and check with your doctor and www.cdc.gov/travel to see if your child might need additional vaccines.
    * In order to avoid jet lag, adjust your childs sleep schedule 2-3 days before departure. After arrival, children should be encouraged to be active outside or in brightly lit areas during daylight hours to promote adjustment.
    * Conditions at hotels and other lodging may not be as safe as those in the U.S. Carefully inspect for exposed wiring, pest poisons, paint chips, or inadequate stairway or balcony railings.
    * When traveling, be aware that cribs or play yards provided by hotels may not meet current safety standards. If you have any doubt about the safety of the crib or play yard, ask for a replacement.

Keep sharing and reading 
Thanks

----------


## davidsmith36

To meet the growing demands of
Indian travellers for new experiences in vacation and leisure travel,
International Travel House has launched a wide range of International World Class Holidays.

----------


## larajames234

It's important to get vaccinated at least 4 to 6 weeks before you Travel vaccine. This will give the vaccines time to start working, so you're protected while you're traveling. It will also usually make sure there's enough time for you to get vaccines that require more than 1 dose.

----------

